# timing chain



## rjc (Feb 2, 2013)

Have a 1992 4cylinder truck and was wondering when timing chain should be replaced? I have 167k on the truck and has not had a chain replacement.

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Normally the chain should last the life-time of the engine. If it's not making any noise, in particular during cold startup, then don't worry about it.


----------



## rjc (Feb 2, 2013)

Only noise I hear when I first start up in the morning is a rattle then goes away a few seconds. Seems like when oil makes it up top it get quiet Thanks


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome rjc

Well, some guys change the chain, sprockets, guides and tensioner as soon as they here the rattle on start up. Other guys live with it.

Nissan updated the guides in the 2.4 in 1995 (I think) so that they were a little tougher. But the earlier guides (like in your truck) disintegrated over time and ended up in the oil sump.

Eventually, the slack in the chain can beat a hole in the timing cover which can lead to catastrophic results (mixing of oil and antifreeze).

For what it's worth, my 1997, 2.4 has had the rattle on start up for the four years that I've owned it. However, I hope to tackle the problem this summer.

Food for thought, eh?


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Like others have said, the chain itself should last the lifetime of the car. Things like tensioners, etc. are what get worn down and have to be replaced. Rattling on a truck like that could likely be valve lifter noise, too.


----------



## rjc (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for replies


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Grug said:


> Welcome rjc
> 
> Well, some guys change the chain, sprockets, guides and tensioner as soon as they here the rattle on start up. Other guys live with it.
> 
> ...


You are just waiting on me, aren't ya, Grug? I'll eventually get there.



wilburk said:


> Like others have said, the chain itself should last the lifetime of the car. Things like tensioners, etc. are what get worn down and have to be replaced. Rattling on a truck like that could likely be valve lifter noise, too.


Valve ticking and chain rattle sound a lot different, IMO.

The chain rattle can kill the engine prematurely ...shorten the life of the engine, if it's not caught and repaired soon enough. These engines might go a half a million miles, otherwise.
-R


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most of the time the cause of the rattle is not so much due to wear, but to restriction in the oil flow to the oil-fed, timing chain tensioner. All it takes is a small bit of sludge or debris to get into the tiny oil channel that feeds the tensioner and it will reduce the initial oil pressure at the tensioner at startup. As the pressure builds up at the tensioner, the rattle goes away. The big problem with the pre-95 engines is that the chain would slack during this time and beat up the fixed, plastic chain guide, eventually causing it to break off at the top of the guide. The updated guide is a metal guide with a plastic liner which is more durable, but doesn't directly address the main problem. So, if you do replace the timing chain componants, make sure to include one step in the process or you may find it still rattles at startup: remove the tensioner and oil filter and spray carb cleaner or brake cleaner into the oil port on the face of the block (where the tensioner mounts). Do this until you see it blow clear out of the oil filter adapter. Follow this with compressed air. This will clean out the oil channel.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

TheRepairMan said:


> You are just waiting on me, aren't ya, Grug? I'll eventually get there.


Yeah...I'm hoping you beat me to it. 

Right now I've got the top end of my Honda Nighthawk's engine in pieces in the shed. Gotta' get that done before I tackle another engine project.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Grug said:


> Yeah...I'm hoping you beat me to it.
> 
> Right now I've got the top end of my Honda Nighthawk's engine in pieces in the shed. Gotta' get that done before I tackle another engine project.


Kewl! I need to service my Yamaha FZ1, too. My wife's car is in the body shop (since I had a little crash in it), and I need to also replace the timing belt and water pump on my Honda Civic (daily driver) before I start on the D21. I've got my hands full with home repairs, work, and personal vehicle repairs. I'm behind on everything.

-R


----------

